# How Tall and How Long Is Your GSD?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am really curious to know how tall and how long your GSD is?

Sinister is one of the longest dogs I have ever seen, I always get comments about how long he is too. He's really tall too and I get "Is that a wolf" comments all the time.

So how tall is your dog from the floor to the top of his/her shoulders?

How long is your dog from the tip of his/her nose to the tip of his/her tail?

What's his/her weight?

Sinister
Weighs 80 pounds
28' at the shoulder
58' long from his nose to the tip of his tail.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm really curious to see the answers since Harley is SO tall. I haven't measured him yet so I will have to do that


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't measure by the tip of the nose. Measure from the front of the chest to the base of the tail.
Google Image Result for http://www.sciencebuddies.org/mentoring/project_ideas/MamBio_img033.jpg


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I wouldn't measure by the tip of the nose. Measure from the front of the chest to the base of the tail.
> Google Image Result for http://www.sciencebuddies.org/mentoring/project_ideas/MamBio_img033.jpg


I will measure him that way tonight. Thanks


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

25.5 at the withers, 30" body, 70 pounds 2 years old.

Yesterday someone said, "What a cute puppy .... 6 months old?"


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I will do this tonight...good thread. :hug:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> 25.5 at the withers, 30" body, 70 pounds 2 years old.
> 
> Yesterday someone said, "What a cute puppy .... 6 months old?"


I got that on Akira who is about the size of yours....she will be 8 this fall. The comment was probably a year or two ago, so she would've been 5 or 6 at the time. People have this vision of GSD's being huge,so they see one that's normal sized and think it's a puppy.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Max is 30 inches tall at the withers, 33 inches from breast bone to base of tail and his weight varies between 90 and 95 pounds depending upon whether or not he is eating (has inflammatory bowel disease).


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol, not to sure if this is going to sound right as Nero was rather interested in having a play with my tape measure.....

From the back of his skull, to the base of his tail - 37"ins

From the floor to his withers - 24"ins

Not very accurate, but does this sound right...? Like I said it was all fun and games trying to measure him.......:wild:

Love my boy no matter what size he is....:wub:


----------



## pphil (Jun 24, 2011)

my 5 yr old male is 26.5 high and 31 long 82 lbs

my 1 yr old(today) female is 22.5 high and 26 long 56 lbs
its her birthday:wild:

i was worried she might be small for her age....

scott


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Aspen @ 11mo
63.2 lbs
26.5 high
29 long


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

pphil said:


> my 5 yr old male is 26.5 high and 31 long 82 lbs
> 
> my 1 yr old(today) female is 22.5 high and 26 long 56 lbs
> its her birthday:wild:
> ...


She is a little on the small sidd. Abby hasn't changed in size since about 9 months.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

This is so hard to get exact but my 6 1/2 month old Sammie(female) is just over 23" tall and 25" long. She weighs between 50 and 51 lbs. She's catching up on her weight since being spayed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

To the best of my ability:

Panzer - 15 months
27" tall
27" long
77.5 pounds

That's a lot of 7's.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny: 

Height- 25"
Length-27"
Weight-65 pounds

Jazz:

Height: 28"
Length-32"
Weight-82 pounds


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie 18 months old

25 1/2 inches tall
32 inches long
85 lbs


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

_'Tall enough that her paws touch the ground.' _Abe Lincoln


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just measured him correctly this time. 

80 pounds

28' at the shoulders

32' from chest to base of tail


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crystal is a mixed breed, but she is 19 1/2 inches tall, 39 pounds, and is 22 1/2 inches long!


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Gryff is 65 pounds at 7 months old.
-26 inches at the withers
-27 inches breast to tail


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Veronica said:


> To the best of my ability:
> 
> Panzer - 15 months
> 27" tall
> ...


DH helped me measure tonight - he's 27" tall, 29" long. I told Panzer I'm glad he's a rectangle and not a square.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

My female is:

10 months old
24" tall
27" long
57-58 (?) lbs


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*measurements*

Judah will be 11 months this Friday. These are his measurements:

height: 30" at the withers
weight: 79 lbs.
lenght: 34"

He does seem really tall for a shepherd but his dad was very big. On his weight, he's recently lost 6 lbs. when he started playing fetch and running in the back yard. Before that, we probably walked him 3x a day for a total of about 1.5 - 2 hours. My husband thinks he's just more active now that's it's summer. He's lean but looks healthy.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I could only get a height and it's not exact as Harley kept trying to eat the tape measure  

Height: 29" (he's crazy tall)
Weight: 70lbs


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cam is 2.5 years
height: 29 in
length: 36 in
weight: 120 lbs


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Gee. I will have to check length. I do know my boys is 28 at the withers and is 77 pounds. I know he must be long cause he can stand with his paws way up on my shoulders.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Not sure about Odin. 

Zeus used to be called the "Cadillac dog" because he was so long, cracks me up whenever I hear someone says that to him.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Rudy:*
A few inches longer in tail as the tape measure, which was five feet. Not sure if I measured correctly though...

Measureed from chest to base of tail: 30 or 31. he kept moving...

25" tall, and just under 80 lbs. 

*Beau:*

5' Tape measure maxed out before halfway down his tail.

From chest to base of tail: 32"

26.5" tall

just under 90 lbs.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

jdh520 said:


> Cam is 2.5 years
> height: 29 in
> length: 36 in
> weight: 120 lbs


 
I don't feel so lonely anymore....another GSD on this website over 100 lbs ....:wild: I still have to measure Charlie, but it's a struggle cuz he is afraid of the measuring tape:crazy: However, I will try to accomplish this tonight...mind you he is a BIG boy (not in fat but just big boned). He is 112 lbs and currently on a diet Did u measure yours from the chest to the tail or from nose-tail? Mine is 3.8 yrs old. Will keep you posted!!!!


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

frenchie27 said:


> I don't feel so lonely anymore....another GSD on this website over 100 lbs ....:wild: I still have to measure Charlie, but it's a struggle cuz he is afraid of the measuring tape:crazy: However, I will try to accomplish this tonight...mind you he is a BIG boy (not in fat but just big boned). He is 112 lbs and currently on a diet Did u measure yours from the chest to the tail or from nose-tail? Mine is 3.8 yrs old. Will keep you posted!!!!


I measured him from his chest to the base of his tail. He is a big boy too, not fat. Here is a picture of him standing next to my mom looking out the window. (my mom is 5'5)


----------



## wildabtGSDs (Jul 23, 2020)

LaRen616 said:


> I am really curious to know how tall and how long your GSD is?
> 
> Sinister is one of the longest dogs I have ever seen, I always get comments about how long he is too. He's really tall too and I get "Is that a wolf" comments all the time.
> 
> ...





LaRen616 said:


> I am really curious to know how tall and how long your GSD is?
> 
> Sinister is one of the longest dogs I have ever seen, I always get comments about how long he is too. He's really tall too and I get "Is that a wolf" comments all the time.
> 
> ...










This is Malachite he just turned 1yr old . He is 29.6" tall 37" long from neck to base of tail . 100 lbs. I also have his Dad Mookyte who is 4.6" shorter in height . He is purebred GSD.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan, male pup, now 8 months
85 pounds, 28" tall at the withers but 65" laying down from the tip of his nose to the tip of his tail (outstretched, his tail is very long at 21" and used to touch the ground before he had a growth spurt).

30" from breast bone to tail bone, he's going to be a long one

I have posted a picture on this site where he hangs off both ends of an XL 42" dog bed by quite a lot but he can still curl up on it


----------

